# Best hunting headlamp



## xmanpike (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys. I am looking for a headlamp that I can use for hunting at night for pigs and raccoons, etc. I need it to have a green or red filter or LED's so as not to spook the animals. I also would like it EXTREMELY bright.

Any recommendations?

Thanks so much!


----------



## xmanpike (Dec 15, 2009)

I am seeing some real bright beam headlamps but it seems that when you switch to the red or green it diffuses the light to such a low amount that you cant really see any distance with it.


----------



## vtunderground (Dec 15, 2009)

I would consider a Princeton Tec Apex with red 5mm LEDs (plus the 120-lumen main beam, of course). A quick google search should turn up a few retailers selling this headlamp.

I think you'll find that red light works better for preserving night vision & not spooking animals than green light does.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

Filtered beams are usually not very bright, especially when you're limited to only headlamps. Additionally, a weapon mounted light is often far easier to coordinate and shoot with, which also allows for a wider range of light choices. A Fenix LD20 with this filter and this headband might work for you.


----------



## deany (Dec 21, 2009)

I think you should get this CREE R2 LED 3 Mode Zoomable Focus Headlight Headlamp
Lumen:220 lumens 
Bulb: CREE R2 LED 
3 Mode operation 
Weight : 77g 
Power by : 3x AAA batteries (not included)


----------



## xmanpike (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the advice I will definitely look into these


----------



## goodooboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Though it seems to be a little too late for your question, hope this may help you:

10W LED Headlamp from marcmart, SKU#HK555. US$62
Lumen:800 lumens
Bulb:Cree XML U2 LED
Color: Red/Green/White/Yellow/Blue
2 mode
Battery capacity: 6600mAh


----------

